# HP psc 1350 - no black ink printing



## Debbrrj (Jul 14, 2008)

4 year old printer has been humming along just fine -- I like it, it has worked well for what I do. I like the camera card reader slots.

I print most things in grayscale or black ink only modes.

Today I printed out several copies of a page in "black ink only" mode and the first one came out OK, the next several had white lines and poorer quality, getting worse until the last one had no printing on it at all. Assuming I had emptied the cartridge, I refilled it (something I have done often without trouble). No printing. So I broke open a new one, assuming this one had been damaged. No change. 

I have cleaned the cartridge contacts, the print head, done self-tests, and had it clean the head itself. It still won't print... it goes through the motions, so it thinks it is printing. It asks for allignment when I changed cartridges, etc., and I do that each time.

I printed something in dark blue, and it came out blue blue -- no black ink was added. So it prints in color, as long as the colors don't need any black added (which most do). Obviously it's a black ink problem so I don't think it has completely died on me.

Is something clogged that I haven't discovered yet? But same results with a refilled cartridge and a new (altho not HP brand) ink cartridge.


----------



## jimfulco (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm having the same problem with my 1350. Any solutions out there?


----------



## JohnBrown1321 (Dec 14, 2009)

Assuming the printhead is seperate from the cartridge, i would inject JR Inkjet flush into the old cartridge and put it back into the printer. Leave it to stand for an hour or two, then run several cleaning cycles.
Once the ink comes through (if it does) replace your new cartridge and clean again until the print quality is restored.
If this does not work. Then i expect a new printhead is required.


----------



## jimfulco (Dec 21, 2009)

There is no separate print head on this model, it's all in the cartridge. I put in a new cartridge (genuine HP, all I ever use), since it looked like the ink level was low, but it still does the same thing. It will print one 3"x5" picture fine, but the next one will be missing the black. Sometimes it has bands running horizontally across the paper, both in portrait and landscape modes.

I ran the "extended self-test report" by pushing the "cancel" and "color copy" buttons simultaneously, and it printed the printer type & alignment settings, along with 3/8"-wide bands of black, cyan, magenta, and yellow that ran all the way across the page. I immediately did the same thing again, and the words looked more like illegible groups of spots, and the black band started shredding about halfway across the page, getting worse and worse the farther to the right it went. I waited an hour or so and ran the same report again, and it looked OK, just like the first one.


----------

